# New with a little tear !



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya, I have made a few posts and decided it was time to introduce myself! 

My story starts......I had my appendix out when I was 6 and because it burst before they OP it left loads of scaring and parts of my tubes and bowel were stuck down together, this then caused me to have an Ectopic PG on the 5th July 05,I was 25 and this was my first PG and me & my man were very excited! That was when they informed me that they had taken my right tube due to the damage from appendix op! I couldn't believe it I had no idea they could ever be related!!! to top it off my remaining Tube has been very very damaged by to Appendix op and possible PID which was very hard news to take and made me feel awful and guilty!

I have found out now that I must have IVF if we want our own little angle so I guess it's the only way! I may try naturally anyway but it would put me at vvvv high risk  for another EP so not sure yet... as it was a very upsetting experience which took 5 weeks to sort!!  Now I am on the road to physical recovery but fear the emotional side will take a lot longer... I am mourning my little angle i lost at 7 weeks and worry loads about future treatments as we do not have the fund to go private so we are looking to join the NHS list which is 3 1/2 years !!!     and we have also discussed the possibility of egg sharing? 

Anyway I look forward to discussing my journey with you all and will try to offer my help when ever I can... 
Much love & baby Dust
Ruthie x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Ruthie

I know you have posted already but i wnted to welcome you to FF and send you a huge hug - so sorry to read of the loss of your precious miracle.

I can totaly sympathise with you, i also had burst appendix when i was 4 which left me with extensive scarring and adhesions on my tubes, bowel, uterus and well everwhere. 

I never managed to get pregnant naturaly but my tubes were removed due to them both having fluid in (hydrosalpinx) and they were causing me so much pain, aswell as having cysts and bad endo.

Although physicaly ok now i do know the emotional pain can take over as it affected me quite bad but i am glad to say with the added support from my friends on here and my family we did manage to hold it together and have IVF on the NHS (like you we wouldnt of afforded it privately), we were told 3 and half years but it was only about 18 months in the end.

We were not succesful with our first IVF but went on to have an FET and i am very lucky to have my little girl (not without its ups and downs) so the hope and miracle is there.

All of the girls on here are very supportive - wether they be going through tx or just starting or not taking the tx route anymore, everyone is fab and if we can offer you a hand to hold we will.

Take care

Mel
x x


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Ruthie, just wanted to welcome u to FF. I joined a few weeks ago and i have received soooo much support from the other girls. Everyone has their "off days" and its fab that we can log on here and get the support, encouragement and understanding that we all need going through this emotional journey. I have been on ovulation induction for a year and a half with no success. I am going for a routine scan on thurs so i am goin to c about being added to the nhs IVF waiting list as we too couldn't afford to go privately either. 
I wish u all the luck in the world
Love Zebra x


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Ruthie

Welcome to FF.  

I am sure that you will find this site as much as a godsend and as addictive as I have.  And you will meet loads of new friends too  

Love
Bear
xx


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Hi Ruthie,

Welcome to FF 

Well, your story seems very similar to mine, apart from the appendix out (i had a bowel problem) everything seems to be the same.

Even with IVF, they have advised me that as I have had prev EP I have a high risk of another  

The cost is such a nightmare. We too were told 3 years wait on the NHS so decide to spend all our savings and have a go privately. We are now at the top of the NHS list and its only been a year so never lose hope....I think they tell you longer just to cover themselves!

Anyway...good luck and hope to hear from you soon. If you want to chat just IM me.

Take care

Love

Julia x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for your support  

I feel this site will be the saving of me!   Some days are good and some are just down.. When I went to the DR to ask to go on the NHS waiting list for IVF he advised me to have a good think about it first....  I don't think there is much to think about and don't see any other option!  I know it was only in July that I had my EP but the list seems so long that I want to give it a go!

Aghhhh   sorry to rant !

Ruthie x


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

I am feeling very much the same as you at the moment Ruthie, I only have just found out I need IVF in July and I now I just want to be on the list as it is so so long........... but I to have to wait for the Consultants letter of referral - then I will have to wait to see my GP, then wait for the letter to get to whom ever   the list goes on 

If you ever need a rant or a shoulder please do not hesitate, seeing as we are all in the same boat - must try and stop ourselves from sinking  

Chin up


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Jenine,

yes the list does go on!!!  

As much as I really want this... i also get sooooooooooooooo nervouse at the daunting prospects of IVF... All the medication, and procesess you have to go through bnot to mention the fear of it not working?   (not to be negative)...

Keep me updated with regards to your progress and I shall let you know how I have been getting on... i gott owait until me and my boyf are in our own place sometime around NOV!! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

How long do you have to wait for your letter to send from the consultant? The syrgen told me staright after my EP surgery that hewould send a letter to the GP.... You should check that these thinga haven't already happend and that the admin staff aren't just a bit rubbish!!! it's not unknown...

Amyway enough ranting from me regards the NHS..

Lots of baby dust to you  

Ruthie x


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ruthie

I have had a nightmare couple of days I have been stamping my feet with hospitals / doctors...  ahhhhhhhhhgh 

I will try to cut a long story short.  I had my opp done under private insurance (for a cyst) but funds ran out so now on NHS for any outpatient appointments.  Consultant saw me Monday this week to say cyst was not there when he did opp (only sorted out adhesions) so I need to have another scan to make sure - how crazy are they...........  

Anyway I found out yesterday from his secretary that the scan was going to be 1mth b4 get a date then up to 5mths wait - then I will be referred for IVF so yesterday I nearly lost it completely - felt I was going CRAZY and the world was against me    

Today went to my doctor and broke down crying felt I could not cope anymore, and I so don't want to go down the route of anti depressants again (been there, done that, not fun).  So anyways my doctor is now taking over I should have a scan now within the next 1-2mths and being referred to see someone about IVF now - so now I am calm again sort off.............. 

Rant over

Sack loads of baby dust back honey  

Jenine x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh Jenine!

It's all very well people telling us (not the ladies on this baord but the General public) that IVF is fine and they can do wonders and we are perfect candidates....  BUT it takes so much for it to happen, so much to think about and sort out not to mention the costs... NHS is sooooooooo slow... I think my Dr's keep putting me off to ease the work load  (or I may just be over sensative) 

Anyhooooooooo I shall carm daown now!  

I am glad the ball is now rolling for you... keep me updated on your jorney and I shall be thinking loadsssssssssssssssssssssssss of positive thoughts for you!

 and I am sending bucket loads of baby dust your way!

Ruthie x


----------

